# Still not Happy with the Candles



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Are you leveling your candles on a hotplate or something similar? We use a pie plate on an electric teflon "griddle". First we use a utility knife or pointy scissors to cut the wick a bit _below_ the surface of the candle, then put the candle in the heated pie plate and level it by turning it around.
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

we "level" the wax off but it seems like it is the wick at the bottom throwing off the stability.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

That's why we cut the wick further up into the candle, as much as 1/4 inch or so, then when it is leveled, the melted wax fills in this hole.
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

do you actually have to dig into the candle to cut it?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I cut the wick off with my pocket knife and I use an iorm to flaten the bottoms 7 bux for an iorn from wally wourld


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Chef Isaac said:


> do you actually have to dig into the candle to cut it?


Yes, if you want it to not stick out from the bottom....it is really no big deal, just stick your scissor or knife into the candle bottom and cut the wick. It is simple really....
Sheri


----------



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

Chief,
Do not use a scissor of knife to cut the wick on the bottom. Use a small wire cutter a a similar cutter which is used for toe nails. With this cutter you can cut precisely where you want to cut without putting force on the wick.
Janvanhamont


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I went to a metal yard and bought a chunk of aluminum and had a friend mill it flat with a small collection trough around the interior. I place this chunk of aluminum onto a hot plate, heat it up, and then turn off the hot plate and level the candles on this not hot piece of aluminum. I also use a pait of sharp wire cutters to cut the wick off below the wax. Works great.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

The only trouble I have ever had with my candle being "tippy" is when I have tried to level the bottom. :scratch:


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I use a razor knife and dig into the candle wax right through the wick. I end up doing it on almost all my molded candles. It is best to let the candles sit over night and really harden up before doing it and I can't stress enough about being carefull with a -RAZOR- knife.


----------

